# Made my HCG doublecheck?



## motley482 (Jun 6, 2014)

So I used 9.8 ml of distilled water .2 ml of BA for my BAC WATER and mixed that with my 5000ius of HCG sound about right?...Although I do have bubbles in my vial that are fairly big, is that normal?


----------



## Hardpr (Jun 6, 2014)

you only need 2ml of water to mix your hcg. if your using a 1cc slin pin then every 10 on the pin is 500iu. why not just buy back water to be safe


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 6, 2014)

^^x2, thats a whole lot of water. I like 2ml/5000iu of bacteriostatic water.


----------



## motley482 (Jun 6, 2014)

Son of a bitch...ok I have another 5000ius of dry HCG...I need to make my BAC water I was told to use 9.8 mls of of distilled water and .2mls of BA then mix that with my HCG...if I used to much bac water then someone please tell me the proper way to do this since ive already wasted my first batch


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 6, 2014)

I buy 30cc of bacteriostatic water manufactured by hospice. Its available on the internet and doesn't cost much. For the 5000iu vials of hcg mix 2ml of bacteriostatic water in but don't blast the powder. Let it run down the side of the vial. Swirl it around until solubilized but don't shake. this will result in 5000iu/2ml so 2500/1ml and 250iu/ 0.1ml which is the 10 mark on the slin pin. 1/10th of a cc.


----------



## motley482 (Jun 6, 2014)

nastyNate said:


> I buy 30cc of bacteriostatic water manufactured by hospice. Its available on the internet and doesn't cost much. For the 5000iu vials of hcg mix 2ml of bacteriostatic water in but don't blast the powder. Let it run down the side of the vial. Swirl it around until solubilized but don't shake. this will result in 5000iu/2ml so 2500/1ml and 250iu/ 0.1ml which is the 10 mark on the slin pin. 1/10th of a cc.



Jesus christ thanku very much!!!


----------



## j2048b (Jun 7, 2014)

So if u got an 11,000 iu bottle wouldnt u put in 11 ml bac water so at the 25 mark its 250 iu?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 7, 2014)

And make sure u stick a needle in the bottle of hcg to let out all the air because if u don't it will suck the bac right into the powder from the pressure.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 7, 2014)

And what u did is fine it's just a little more water than usual. Don't toss it


----------



## graniteman (Jun 7, 2014)

5000 iu's hcg = 2.5 mil BAC water
11,000 iu's hcg = 5.5 mil BAC water


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 7, 2014)

i use 2.5 bac water..every 12 clicks is 250iu


----------

